# 7mm rem mag bullet weights for 1 in 9.5 twist?



## colorcountrygunner

As the title says what have you guys noticed to be the best bullet weights for a 7mm rem mag with a 24 inch barrel with a 1 in 9.5 twist? I'm thinking 150 will be a good place to start.


----------



## Springville Shooter

yep.....150, 160, and most 175's will do just fine in a 9.5.------SS


----------



## KineKilla

Mine has a 1 in 10 twist but really likes 160's


----------



## RandomElk16

My Tikka T3 is those exact specs.

150 to 160. Shot 168's and 175's but even cheap Core Lokt in 150 just flies well at that. Landed on the 160 accubond.

The 168 Berger VLD did good. I personally noticed a difference when going to the lighter rounds though.


----------



## Azar

The only thing you might have issue with is some of the longer, heavier VLD style bullets. Typical hunting bullets will be fine up to the standard 175 grain range.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Thanks, guys. Your answers are kind of what I was expecting. So far I have a box of 150 grain Core Lokt and a box of 175 grain Winchester Power Point to sight in and plink around with. Whichever shoots better will get some cow elk duty this year.


----------



## Azar

Just a piece of unsolicited advice: While standard cup & core bullets have been bringing down elk for a long time I do prefer a more stoutly constructed bullet when chasing elk. A Barnes Tipped TSX, Nolser Partition, Swift A-Frame, Nosler Accubond, etc. If your shots connect on one of those dense bones it's nice to have the extra insurance of a bullet that can dig deep.

I hunt with the 150 grain Barnes TTSX in the 7mm Rem Mag for elk. Just my $0.02.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

colorcountrygunner said:


> As the title says what have you guys noticed to be the best bullet weights for a 7mm rem mag with a 24 inch barrel with a 1 in 9.5 twist? I'm thinking 150 will be a good place to start.


165!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Azar said:


> Just a piece of unsolicited advice: While standard cup & core bullets have been bringing down elk for a long time I do prefer a more stoutly constructed bullet when chasing elk. A Barnes Tipped TSX, Nolser Partition, Swift A-Frame, Nosler Accubond, etc. If your shots connect on one of those dense bones it's nice to have the extra insurance of a bullet that can dig deep.
> 
> I hunt with the 150 grain Barnes TTSX in the 7mm Rem Mag for elk. Just my $0.02.


I do a lot of geeking out over bullets and am pretty well versed in how they all perform and what they are designed to do. I still like hunting with the old school stuff due to it being cheaper and the fact that I just like old school. I've seen the cup and core stuff break apart when hitting heavy bone, but they have always still sent at least some of the bullet to the far side of the animal and thunderdicked them pretty hard.


----------



## moabxjeeper

I hunt with a Savage American Classic in 7mm Rem Mag. It has the same rate of twist you're inquiring about. I've been using 150gr Winchester Super X ammo for elk and they shoot great. However, the best accuracy I've gotten out of my gun has been 139gr Hornady Interbond bullets. My gun loves it! I've shot many 3 shot groups that were touching. I've had that gun for about 5 years now and have shot 1 elk and 3 deer using those same bullets. None of them took a step.

Good luck!


----------

